# Conducting Complete Traffic Stops - Free Training at Hanscom



## billb

Hanscom AFB will be hosting a two day course, Conducting Complete Traffic Stops, September 3rd and 4th, 2008.

A Mobile Training Team from the Northeast Counterdrug Training Center will be instructing.

You can register on-line at www.counterdrug.org

This training is open to all law enforcement officers, is funded by the Federal Government and is completely free to you and your department.


----------



## billb

*Course Description*

*Conducting Complete Traffic Stops*
*Duration:* 2 days (16 hours)
*Designed for:* Any law enforcement officer
*Course Description:* This two-day course examines the relationship between motor vehicle law enforcement and the detection of criminal activity. Students will learn techniques and skills to employ during roadside stops and interviews. Officer safety is stressed. Indicators and identification of concealed compartments are emphasized as well as indicators of other criminal activities. Consent to search and other legal considerations are covered. 
*Prerequisites:* None.


----------



## FAPD

billb said:


> Hanscom AFB will be hosting a two day course, Conducting Complete Traffic Stops, September 3rd and 4th, 2008.
> 
> A Mobile Training Team from the Northeast Counterdrug Training Center will be instructing.
> 
> You can register on-line at www.counterdrug.org
> 
> This training is open to all law enforcement officers, is funded by the Federal Government and is completely free to you and your department.


Billb!

will any phantom DoD cops from your agency be there? Oooops sorry I forgot, you havent hired any yet!


----------



## billb

Phantom DoD cops? Seems to be a couple of you assholes on here that are upset about the ongoings at Hanscom. I don't get it... all the Air Force Bases will be going DoD or AF Civilian Guards and Police. Depending on the size and scope of the base. Hanscom is no different. Hanscom is a smaller base and due to funding concerns has pushed back it's transition. Please keep all sarcastic comments about DoD at Hanscom in that thread. You do not have to be a tool in every thread.


----------



## Hb13

billb said:


> You do not have to be a tool in every thread.


+1 Lets try not to derail every thread.


----------



## mpr4601

Has anyone here taken this class?


----------



## billb

Hey all,

Just want to try and keep this thread alive... there are about 30 days left to sign up for the class. Open to all LEOs... Federal, State, County, Municpal, and Campus.

www.counterdrug.org


----------



## Portable81

Bill,

Do you know the times on the class? I'm assuming 9-5 or 8-4? Just trying to get an idea if I can swing the drive from western MA.

Thanks.


----------



## billb

If memory serves correct it starts at 08:00 and ends at 16:00.

I am currently in Texas and will check back to my office and review the MOU and schedule.


----------



## Paramedic1512

this open to aux and specials?


----------



## billb

I would have your Department submit you... or let them know you are registering so they can verify you when the training center calls in response to your registration.


----------

